# Taurus 605SS Trigger



## wegriffin8642 (Apr 20, 2009)

I have a Taurus model 605SS with a trigger that has rusted/corroded and really needs to be replaced to make the pistol look new again. I called Taurus in Florida and they told me that they can not sell me a trigger, but would not say why. Any comments on the matter? Do you have to have a FFL to be able to buy a revolver trigger? Any idea where I might buy one?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

send the entire gun back inder the warranty, let them fix it


----------



## chillywillyalb2113 (Jun 10, 2014)

Ted is correct call Taurus tell them what is wrong get a return warranty label and send it back they have a life time repair. When they are done they will send it back to you directly.


----------

